# Champions Legue 2012-2013



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2012)

Ed ecco la coppa per club piu prestigiosa del continente se non del mondo, alla sua 58esima edizione.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2012)

*Griglia di Partenza! Fase a gironi!*






*La situazione per nazioni:*

4 squadre per Inghilterra e Spagna
3 squadre per Germania, Francia e Portogallo
2 squadre per Russia, Ucraina e Italia
1 squadra per Grecia, Olanda, Belgio, Turchia, Scozia, Croazia, Romania, Bielorussia e Danimarca


----------



## blunotturno (29 Agosto 2012)

Per me è l'anno del Real!


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Grande Nord Iella...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2012)

blunotturno ha scritto:


> Per me è l'anno del Real!



è l'anno della Juve


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2012)

Cioè,come numero di squadre siamo al livello di Ucraina e Russia. Bene.

Comunque anche io vedo favorito il Real Madrid.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2012)

Nn la vince il Barcellona. Tra le favorite, forse l'unica favorita è il Real


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

E' l'anno di Ronaldo, e quindi del Real. Indubbiamente la favorita al titolo, soprattutto dopo aver acquistato Modric


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2012)

*Come funziona il sorteggio!*

Sembra banale, ma illustriamo come funzionerà il sorteggio di oggi con i suoi meccanismi più contorti... 

*1)* 4 fasce da 8 squadre, ne usciranno otto gruppi con una squadra per ciascuna fascia
*2)* Non possono incontrarsi squadre della stessa nazione
*3)* Le squadre della stessa nazione sono suddivise nei due giorni (martedì-mercoledì) 

Per via del *3)* avremo quattro gironi [A-D] che giocheranno un giorno e gli altri quattro [E-H] che giocheranno l'altro giorno. 

E' stato stabilito che

Manchester City e Manchester United non possono giocare lo stesso giorno
Bayern Monaco e Borussia Dortmund non possono giocare lo stesso giorno
Milan e Juventus non possono giocare lo stesso giorno
Barcelona e Real Madrid non possono giocare lo stesso giorno


Da cio ne consegue che il gruppo più difficile per il Milan è sicuramente

MILAN
MAN CITY *****
PSG *****
BVB DORTMUND ****

*Probabilità che esca questo gruppo: 1/288*

Gruppo più difficile per la Juventus

REAL MADRID ******
MAN CITY *****
JUVENTUS
MONTPELLIER ***

*Probabilità che esca questo gruppo: 1/576*


----------



## Degenerate X (18 Settembre 2012)

Il replay dei gol del PSG mi hanno fatto venire i brividi. Quest'anno tiferò per loro. Mi hanno ricordato per un attimo la vera passione. Quella che mi hanno fatto perdere da qualche mese a questa parte e che stanno polverizzando in queste settimane.


----------



## Harvey (19 Settembre 2012)

Interviste di Ibra e Ancelotti post PSG - Dinamo Kiev

http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/champions_league/interviste/321009/psg-d-kiev-ibrahimovic.html

http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/champions_league/interviste/321010/psg--d-kiev-ancelotti.html


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2012)

Il psg seppure non abbia sta grande tradizione in champions negli ultimi anno. Hanno un allenatore che ha comunq un certo feeling con questa competizione. Sebbene non è sto gran fenomeno

A differenza del city che ha 0 tradizione, ma non solo un allenatore che in CL non ha niente a che fare. Era scontata la vittoria del real


----------



## BB7 (19 Settembre 2012)

Ma che fa il Barça? Un secondo fa perdeva 2 a 1 e ora vince con doppieta di Messi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2012)

nessuna sorpresa fino adesso


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2012)

Già doppietta per Messi.


----------



## bmb (19 Settembre 2012)

L'han fatto segnare di testa


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2012)

complimenti al BATE


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2012)

Beh, direi che questa sera qualche sorpresa c'è stata. Fortunatamente non ho giocato la schedina, se no c'era da ridere!


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2012)

Ammazza che figura il Lille.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Non è che il Bate dopo aver regolato il Lille fa la sorpresa col Bayern?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Il Barca con tranquillita' 0-2,il Bayern sotto,lo UTD 1-2 a Cluj,Chelsea 0-1,Valencia 1-0,Braga 0-1 in Turchia!


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ancora Bate, incredibile!


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2012)

Il Bayern


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Chelsea 0-3


----------



## Barragan (2 Ottobre 2012)

Il Bayern... ma come mai?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Il Bayern... ma come mai?



Si saranno 'mbriacati prima della partita!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2012)

Espulso boschetta bousquets? Incredibile uno del farca espulso


----------



## Polis (2 Ottobre 2012)

Bate ftw!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Espulso boschetta bousquets? Incredibile uno del farca espulso



incredibile


----------



## Snake (2 Ottobre 2012)

Il bello è che è un'espulsione inventata, non ha fatto niente

Venendo alle cose serie e questa notizia tifo'o ti farà molto felice immagino, Pujol dovrebbe essersi rotto il braccio, rotto intendo proprio rotto spezzato non frattura.


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Ottobre 2012)

Puyol non si è nemmeno stroncato il braccio. No.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Lo scorso anno dopo il pareggio a Borisov tutti a sparare su Allegri, nonostante un palo, un rigore negato per mano su tiro del boa, gol fumati da robinho...  ora il Bayern che era a punteggio pieno in tutte le competizioni perde 3-1 cosa succederà ad Heynckes?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Il BATE primo nel girone è per ora la sorpresa di questa edizione.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Fine dei primi tempi:

Real 0-1,MALAGA 0-1,Arsenal 1-1,D.Kiev 2-0,City 0-0,Schalke 1-1!


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Ottobre 2012)

psg deludente,tranquillo il real,mi delude anche il city che ha creato si ma ha anche rischiato moltissimo


----------



## BB7 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Nella partita del City ci sono state almeno 10 occasioni da gol LOL. Se vi volete divertire guardatela


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ma il Malaga non era la squadra con 100304 problemi?

Secondi nella liga, primi nel girone di champion


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Ottobre 2012)

Che partita City-BVB!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Raddoppio Malaga,Ajax 1-2,Arsenal 2-1!


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2012)

Kaka sta giocando bene oh


----------



## DannySa (3 Ottobre 2012)

Reusssss, godoo!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Dortmund 0-1


----------



## DannySa (3 Ottobre 2012)

Uhhh sfiorato il raddoppio


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2012)

0-3 Malaga
[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] non era una squadra con tanti problemi?


----------



## DannySa (3 Ottobre 2012)

Partitona adesso, il Borussia sta dominando e creando molto


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2012)

se riusciamo a strappare un punticino a Malaga tutto può succedere


----------



## iceman. (3 Ottobre 2012)

che schifo sto city. Mancini fa ridere i polli, un mediocre coi fiocchi che puo' stringere la mano al suo collega Allegri


----------



## The Ripper (3 Ottobre 2012)

che mediocre Mancini. N'altro genio che "sa far giocare bene le sue squadre". Bah...


----------



## DannySa (3 Ottobre 2012)

Nooo cosa s'è mangiato Lewandowski


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2012)

Il Dortmund sta facendo una testa così al City


----------



## raducioiu (3 Ottobre 2012)

Che gol Cristiano Ronaldo...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2012)

supercristina


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Ottobre 2012)

lavezzi!!rotfl


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Ottobre 2012)

gol porto


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2012)

E' abbastanza vergognoso, caccerei mansini staresa stessa. Cioe dai uscire ai gironi per 2 anni di fila, questo dimostra ancora una volta che 
1) mansinii è davvero un mediocre
2) Nella champions serve prestigio, il city non sa cosa sia il clima CL


----------



## raducioiu (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ladrata del city


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' abbastanza vergognoso, caccerei mansini staresa stessa. Cioe dai uscire ai gironi per 2 anni di fila, questo dimostra ancora una volta che
> 1) mansinii è davvero un mediocre
> 2) Nella champions serve prestigio, il city non sa cosa sia il clima CL



L'habitat non sanno cosa sia!


----------



## iceman. (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ovviamente gioco pure live il 2 del borussia spendendo gli ultimi 3 euro. TAC


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Ottobre 2012)

pareggio balotelli su rigore, pareggio immeritato


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ovviamente gioco pure live il 2 del borussia spendendo gli ultimi 3 euro. TAC



Mizziga ma tu non ne azzecchi una!


----------



## DannySa (3 Ottobre 2012)

Balotelli che umilia il portiere del Borussia dopo il rigore


----------



## pennyhill (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 0-3 Malaga
> 
> [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] non era una squadra con tanti problemi?



I problemi ci sono sempre, solo che hanno un grande allenatore. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> che mediocre Mancini. N'altro genio che "sa far giocare bene le sue squadre". Bah...



Mancini?  

Saranno quasi 10 anni che squadre allenate da Mancini non giocano bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I problemi ci sono sempre, solo che hanno un grande allenatore.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ma l'allenatore chi é? Lavora grattissss fancendo volontariato al Malaga oppure qualcosina prende?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ibrahahahahahahahahimovic mai decisivo in cempions, vai che la alzi anche quest'anno


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Ottobre 2012)

Stasera 2 partite dimostrazioni di un unica cosa: Non Si Vince Con I Soldi ma con le Idee.

Porto, spesa sul mercato: x
Psg, spesa sul mercato: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Risultato: porto 1 psg 0.

City, spesa in 2 anni circa 1000 miliardi. Borussia: si sfrutta il vivaio, i giovani, il rilancio di alcuni giocatori.

Risultato (bugiardo) city 1 borussia 1.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Stasera 2 partite dimostrazioni di un unica cosa: Non Si Vince Con I Soldi ma con le Idee.
> 
> Porto, spesa sul mercato: x
> Psg, spesa sul mercato: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...



la dimensione del city è l'europa league lo dissi anche l'anno scorso, questi non la metteranno mai una champions in bacheca, non hanno storia... 

la squadra del PSG almeno è stata costruita con un senso e giocano anche bene, ma se hanno preso Ibra e gran parte dei soldi spesi sono e saranno il suo stipendio lordo vuol dire che preferiscono vincere la Ligue 1 piuttosto che in Europa.


----------



## danyaj87 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Quella del city di mister ciuffo è un furto con scasso...


----------



## The Ripper (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ancelotti 


p.s. ot...qualcuno mi spiega come funziona scommettere sui marcatori con Sisal?


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Che dite? Facciamo cambio Allegri-Mancini?XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la dimensione del city è l'europa league lo dissi anche l'anno scorso, questi non la metteranno mai una champions in bacheca, non hanno storia...
> 
> la squadra del PSG almeno è stata costruita con un senso e giocano anche bene, ma se hanno preso Ibra e gran parte dei soldi spesi sono e saranno il suo stipendio lordo vuol dire che preferiscono vincere la Ligue 1 piuttosto che in Europa.


ma per il bene del Calcio City e PSG non devono vincerla la Champions...soprattutto il PSG
cmq tripletta di Ronaldo con 2 bellissimi gol


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma per il bene del Calcio City e PSG non devono vincerla la Champions...soprattutto il PSG
> cmq tripletta di Ronaldo con 2 bellissimi gol



più facile che la vinca la juve piuttosto che sti sceicchi


----------



## DannySa (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ah e il grande Psg è pronto per vincere la Champions..


----------



## robs91 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Davvero bravo James Rodriguez,bel gol.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2012)

Il Malaga mi sa che è stato davvero sottovalutato, è una buona squadra, dobbiamo fare attenzione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Ottobre 2012)

Straordinario BVB,pareggio bugiardissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il Malaga mi sa che è stato davvero sottovalutato, è una buona squadra, dobbiamo fare attenzione.



già come dicevo prima sarà importante riuscire a fare un punticino là, per poi giocarcela a san siro...


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

scusate ma Lavezzi che ha fatto? E' stato richiamato per scelta tecnica in panca oppure perché aveva male?XD Intanto io crepo dal ridere.XD


----------



## pennyhill (3 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> scusate ma Lavezzi che ha fatto? E' stato richiamato per scelta tecnica in panca oppure perché aveva male?XD Intanto io crepo dal ridere.XD



Ricaduta all'adduttore sinistro.


----------



## DannySa (3 Ottobre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ricaduta all'adduttore sinistro.



Bene bene


----------



## Frikez (3 Ottobre 2012)

Il Borussia è veramente uno spettacolo, peccato sia finito nel girone di ferro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Ottobre 2012)

il barcellona ha appena segnato (al 94esimo) e vince 2-1 col celtic


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Ottobre 2012)

risultati finali di questo martedì di champions 

FC Nordsjælland 1 - 1 Juventus
Shakhtar Donetsk 2 - 1 Chelsea
BATE Borisov 0 - 3 Valencia
Lille 0 - 1 Bayern Monaco
Barcellona 2 - 1 Celtic
Galatasaray 1 - 1 CFR 1907 Cluj
Manchester United 3 - 2 Sporting Braga
Spartak Mosca 2 - 1 Benfica


----------



## iceman. (24 Ottobre 2012)

Lo united gioca da schifo, forse per fergusob e' arrivata l'ora di farsi da parte.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2012)

LO Shaktar ha un centrocampo spaventoso.Qualsiasi giocatore prendessimo,farebbe fare al Milan un alto di qualita' abnorme!


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Ottobre 2012)

lo shaktar è veramente un ottima squadra che esprime anche un grande gioco!
non sarà facile per la juve andare a giocare da loro...sarà una partita ancor più difficile di quella in casa col chelsea per me


----------



## Ale (6 Novembre 2012)

Stasera ha cominciato benissimo Mancini, gia sotto di due gol.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2012)

Che palle,mi sa che mi sono perso l'ennesima partitona del BVB


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2012)

PSG 4-0 4 Assist di Ibra...pazzesco Mancini non riesce a vincere una partita con una rosa infinita di Campioni


----------



## Hammer (6 Novembre 2012)

Ma il Mancio è praticamente fuori dalla Champions o sbaglio?


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Novembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma il Mancio è praticamente fuori dalla Champions o sbaglio?


E' fuori dall'europa. Almeno l'anno scorso in EL ci arrivarono.


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2012)

Ma l'avete visto ibra? E' FENOMENALE


----------



## Degenerate X (6 Novembre 2012)

Dai Ibra non è umano dai. Non vincere minimo due scudetti con questo signore è roba da mani nei capelli.


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Dai Ibra non è umano dai. Non vincere minimo due scudetti con questo signore è roba da mani nei capelli.



Ancelotti secondo me ha ottime possibilità di divenire il primo allenatore a non vincerne manco uno con lui in squadra.


----------



## iceman. (7 Novembre 2012)

l'ha preceduto quel fenomeno di allegri


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma l'avete visto ibra? E' FENOMENALE



E mica lo scopriamo oggi! E' il più forte


----------



## bubuevani (7 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ancelotti secondo me ha ottime possibilità di divenire il primo allenatore a non vincerne manco uno con lui in squadra.



Quest'affermazione ha tanto fondamento quanto ne ha asserire che Ancelotti ha ottime possibilità di divenire il primo allenatore a far vincere la Champions ad Ibra.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2012)

bubuevani ha scritto:


> Quest'affermazione ha tanto fondamento quanto ne ha asserire che Ancelotti ha ottime possibilità di divenire il primo allenatore a far vincere la Champions ad Ibra.



Ma quale champions,non sono in grado di vincerla,vedendo poi i limiti che hanno a metacampo.Pensassero a prendere qualche centrocampista,altro che fare collezioni di attaccanti!


----------



## tamba84 (7 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> E mica lo scopriamo oggi! E' il più forte



il più forte in europa???

non direi i vari robben messi c.ronaldo ecc gli sono superiori,ma nel gironcino spesso fa comodo averlo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*Infinito Schalke: Arsenal ripreso L'Olympiacos brinda col Montpellier*

Prova di forza dello Schalke, ma questa notte di Champions sorride soprattutto all'Olympiacos. I greci stendono 3-1 il Montpellier e salgono a quota sei in classifica. Lo Schalke rimonta due gol all'Arsenal e chiude 2-2. Classifica: Schalke 8, Arsenal 7, Olympiacos 6, Montpellier 1. I giochi-qualificazione nel gruppo B sono più aperti che mai.

SCHALKE-ARSENAL 2-2 — Niente fuga dello Schalke, ma ecco il certificato di collaudo che qualcosa in casa Arsenal non funziona. Avanti di due gol, grazie a Walcott e Giroud, i Gunners subiscono la doppia rimonta (timbri di Huntelaar e Farfan) e ci manca poco che nel finale i tedeschi non chiudano definitivamente l'impresa. La cronaca. Parte bene lo Schalke, ma l'Arsenal mostra subito il suo volto più spietato. Così nei primi ventisei minuti i Gunners castigano due volte i tedeschi. Prima al 18', sfruttando un incredibile pasticcio della difesa tedesca che serve su un piatto d'argento al rientrante Walcott l'occasione che non si può fallire. Poi, otto minuti più tardi, con una bella azione lungo l'asse Podolski-Giroud: cross perfetto del primo, timbro di tuffo spettacolare di Giroud da solo in piena area. Uno Schalke annichilito dall'uno-due inglese rientra in partita, al secondo di recupero del primo tempo, grazie ad Huntelaar bravo a sfruttare un disimpegno sbagliato di Santi Cazorla ed a punire Mannone. Nella ripresa i tedeschi insistono, spingono, soprattutto ci credono: il premio - quanto meno per l'ostinazione - arriva al 22' quando Farfan trova, con fortuna, il varco giusto (tiro s*****to dalla difesa dell'Arsenal) e pone il sigillo sul match. I tedeschi rimontano e, nella seconda parte del match, pur provandoci spesso non riescono a sfondare. Finisce 2-2. Schalke ancora in testa al gruppo. (Mario Pagliara)

OLYMPIACOS-MONTPELLIER 3-1 — Dopo aver espugnato la Mosson due settimane fa, l’Olympiacos bissa il successo sul Montpellier e di fatto elimina i francesi dalla Champions, anche se la matematica concede ancora possibilità alla squadra di Girard. La partita si mette subito in discesa per l’Olympiacos: al 4’ Greco parte in velocità sulla sinistra, entra in area, mette al centro un cross basso per Mitroglou che tutto solo calcia a botta sicura, Jourdren si supera e con la manona devia sul palo ma sulla ribattuta Machado (che non segnava da circa un anno) da due passi ribadisce in rete con il piattone. Nei primi venti minuti si vede solo l’Olympiacos: senza strafare, i biancorossi di Jardim tengono in costante apprensione un Montpellier timido e impacciato. I francesi prendono gradualmente coraggio ma la manovra resta lenta e confusa: la difesa dei padroni di casa non è irreprensibile, ogni tanto si apre qualche buco qua e là, ma Camara e compagni sono messi troppo male per approfittarne. In avvio di ripresa Girard prova a dare coraggio ai suoi inserendo Charbonnier al posto di Cabella: il Montpellier alza il baricentro ma là davanti resta pericoloso come uno scassinatore senza il piede di *****. L’ingresso di Tinhan al 17’ dà la scossa che Girard cercava: al 19’ il rapidissimo attaccante si avventa su uno splendido passaggio in profondità di Belhanda ma Carroll esce e gli chiude lo specchio della porta. Sugli sviluppi dell’azione Marveaux si ritrova completamente solo su un cross dalla sinistra ma sbaglia clamorosamente il colpo di testa. Il pareggio è nell’aria e arriva al 23’ grazie a un calcio di rigore concesso per una evidente trattenuta di Siovas ai danni di Camara: dal dischetto Belhanda non sbaglia. L’Olympiacos di buona lena ricomincia da capo e ci mette poco a colpire nel segno: dopo un siluro di Abdoun ribattuto da Jourdren, a dieci minuti dal termine Greco raccoglie una corta respinta della difesa con un destro nell’angolino basso riporta in vantaggio i suoi. Due minuti dopo arriva anche il terzo gol: cross di Holebas e piattone vincente di Mitroglou. Il Montpellier è quasi fuori mentre l’Olympiacos approfitta del pareggio fra Schalke e Arsenal per riportarsi sotto nel gruppo B. (Omar Carelli)


----------



## BB7 (7 Novembre 2012)

ma vuoi veramente mettere Robben con Ibra?? Dopo Messi e Ronaldo il più forte è lui... e non lo sta dimostrando solo quest'anno questo è il punto.


----------



## iceman. (7 Novembre 2012)

Dai robben , rotfl


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Novembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> il più forte in europa???
> 
> non direi i vari *robben* messi c.ronaldo ecc gli sono superiori,ma nel gironcino spesso fa comodo averlo



Robben?Un Robben al top si può paragonare a Ibra,ma è un giocatore di una discontinuità imbarazzante.Ibra ha vinto 5151561152 campionati di fila.


----------



## rossovero (7 Novembre 2012)

anche secondo me ibra è più forte di robben. tecnicamente l'olandese è un fenomeno, per carità, ma ha i muscoli un po' di seta e soprattutto il suo non gioco di squadra è irritante. ibra se deve passarla lo fa


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2012)

Il farsa 85% e sta perdendo 2-0 col CELTIC ahahahahahahahahha


----------



## BB7 (7 Novembre 2012)

il Barça ha una difesa da Lega Pro, il secondo gol è arrivato da un RINVIO del portiere senza che NESSUNO la toccasse rotfl... cmq il celtic fa catenaccio spudorato stile inter di mourinho.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Novembre 2012)

Quanto godo, Celtic 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Chelseaaaaa  godo per i biancolezzi


----------



## Snake (7 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> il Barça ha una difesa da Lega Pro, il secondo gol è arrivato da un RINVIO del portiere senza che NESSUNO la toccasse rotfl... cmq il celtic fa catenaccio spudorato stile inter di mourinho.



E fanno bene, è il Barca che dopo 3 anni ancora non ha capito come giocare contro certe squadre, questa partita è stata la fotocopia dell'andata come della gara con lo Spartak, come le due col Chelsea e come appunto con l'Inter di Mourinho.

P.S. Dani Alves è diventato un cesso ambulante, quest'anno le ho viste praticamente tutte e sta facendo più danni della grandine.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Novembre 2012)

Grande il Celtic!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (8 Novembre 2012)

punterei i miei 5 euro sullo United
RVP è da pallone d'oro quest'anno!


----------



## BB7 (8 Novembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> punterei i miei 5 euro sullo United
> RVP è da pallone d'oro quest'anno!



seriously?


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> E fanno bene, è il Barca che dopo 3 anni ancora non ha capito come giocare contro certe squadre, questa partita è stata la fotocopia dell'andata come della gara con lo Spartak, come le due col Chelsea e come appunto con l'Inter di Mourinho.
> 
> P.S. Dani Alves è diventato un cesso ambulante, quest'anno le ho viste praticamente tutte e sta facendo più danni della grandine.



Beh io lo comprerei ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2012)

Barca, real, dortmund, bayern, valencia, united, malaga, shaktar, PSG, porto, celtic....

Noi non abbiamo nulla a che fare con queste squadre, meglio togliere il disturbo valà


----------



## BB7 (20 Novembre 2012)

Spartak Mosca - Barça 0-3 fine 1' tempo.

Già doppietta del Dio del Calcio. Cmq il Barça in difesa è messo davvero male, ha rischiato in modo serio 2 volte e prende spesso contropiedi pericolosi.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Novembre 2012)

Nordsjalland vs Shakhtar 1:1 Adriano, adriano, nordsjalland, shakhtar - Videa


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nordsjalland vs Shakhtar 1:1 Adriano, adriano, nordsjalland, shakhtar - Videa



E poi fa finta di nulla 
EROE


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nordsjalland vs Shakhtar 1:1 Adriano, adriano, nordsjalland, shakhtar - Videa


Da noi dicono che aveva la schiena girata e non si è accorto..certo pero eh


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2012)

Nel frattempo ultimo posto per il Braga che aveva eliminato l'Udine ai preliminari


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Novembre 2012)

Che genio Luis Adriano AHHAHAH. E poi fa pure finta di nulla


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2012)

Borussia schiaccia-sassi.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2012)

Borussia primo nel gruppo stra-meritato. Mi sa che vinceranno la CL

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Borussia primo nel gruppo stra-meritato. Mi sa che vinceranno la CL


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2012)

Allora il Real passa per secondo, City out... quindi già queste le evitiamo...

potremmo prendere PORTO, SCHALKE, BVB, SHAKTHAR, FARSA, UNITED e una tra Valencia/Bayern

secondo me prenderemo fisso lo United...


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2012)

I have a dream....Borussia campione d'Europa.Sarebbe la vittoria del Calcio con la C maiuscola.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Novembre 2012)

che pena il City...grande Borussia che passa addirittura primo


----------



## tamba84 (21 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Barca, real, dortmund, bayern, valencia, united, malaga, shaktar, PSG, porto, celtic....
> 
> Noi non abbiamo nulla a che fare con queste squadre, meglio togliere il disturbo valà



dai non siamo cosi sotto tutte nomù

le prime sicure son malaga manchester united barcellona e borussia dormut!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I have a dream....Borussia campione d'Europa.Sarebbe la vittoria del Calcio con la C maiuscola.



L'antennaro non sarebbe d'accordo. Il rankinggggggggg


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2012)

Grande il City, era difficile seppur in un girone tosto fare così schifo spendendo tutti quei soldi

Almeno noi abbiamo il buon gusto di fare schifo vendendo i migliori

Comunque il Dortumund è stupendo davvero


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2012)

negli 8 gironi tutte le qualificazioni sono già matematicamente decise... tranne una... la giuve... 

(EDIT: in realtà non è vero... anche nei gironi di farsa e utd si deve decidere la seconda)


----------



## pennyhill (22 Novembre 2012)




----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



S'è fatto il lifting?


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Novembre 2012)

Il Borussia è un qualcosa di impressionante, quest'anno poi sono riusciti ad imporsi pure in Europa.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Novembre 2012)

Due dati sul Borussia di Klopp  :

1. Uccidono il mito del possesso palla  Su 32 squadre presenti nei gironi di Champions, in questa particolare statistica si piazzano al 30esimo posto, con il 38.1 di media, solo Celtic e Cluj hanno una media inferiore.
2. C’è chi rimane impressionato dai _figli di Agricola_, ma se la Juve dopo cinque giornate ha una media di 120652,4 km, percorsi a partita, il contachilometri dei figli di Klopp segna un bel 122546,8 di media.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Due dati sul Borussia di Klopp  :
> 
> 1. Uccidono il mito del possesso palla  Su 32 squadre presenti nei gironi di Champions, in questa particolare statistica si piazzano al 30esimo posto, con il 38.1 di media, solo Celtic e Cluj hanno una media inferiore.
> 2. C’è chi rimane impressionato dai _figli di Agricola_, ma se la Juve dopo cinque giornate ha una media di 120652,4 km, percorsi a partita, il contachilometri dei figli di Klopp segna un bel 122546,8 di media.



Ma al Borussia sono _ciofani_ per davvero


----------



## Prinz (22 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Due dati sul Borussia di Klopp  :
> 
> 1. Uccidono il mito del possesso palla  Su 32 squadre presenti nei gironi di Champions, in questa particolare statistica si piazzano al 30esimo posto, con il 38.1 di media, solo Celtic e Cluj hanno una media inferiore.
> 2. C’è chi rimane impressionato dai _figli di Agricola_, ma se la Juve dopo cinque giornate ha una media di 120652,4 km, percorsi a partita, il contachilometri dei figli di Klopp segna un bel 122546,8 di media.



Ma infatti il Borussia è una squadra di contropiedisti. Contropiedismo fatto bene


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Due dati sul Borussia di Klopp  :
> 
> 1. Uccidono il mito del possesso palla  Su 32 squadre presenti nei gironi di Champions, in questa particolare statistica si piazzano al 30esimo posto, con il 38.1 di media, solo Celtic e Cluj hanno una media inferiore.
> 2. C’è chi rimane impressionato dai _figli di Agricola_, ma se la Juve dopo cinque giornate ha una media di 120652,4 km, percorsi a partita, il contachilometri dei figli di Klopp segna un bel 122546,8 di media.



Non ho capito chi corre di piu?


----------



## pennyhill (22 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ho capito chi corre di piu?



L'Ajax  , 123514,2 di media.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L'Ajax  , 123514,2 di media.



Eriksen è il giocatore che ha corso di piu in tutta la fase a gironi


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Dicembre 2012)

i sorteggi quando sono?


----------



## BB7 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Messi è uscito in barella a 5 min dalla fine


----------



## Snake (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non l'ho mai visto così, secondo me è qualcosa di grave


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Dicembre 2012)

Godo comunque per il Chelsea, ma quanto brucia fare 1394394893 gol e non contare niente? hahahahahaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Dicembre 2012)

Messi rischia un'incredibile ingroppata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2012)

interessante il dato sul Borussia...Ronaldo chiude la fase ai gironi capocannoniere (insieme a Yilmaz) che ovviamente non conterà niente per il pallone d'oro perchè Messi ha fatto 84 gol nell'anno solare vincendo la coppa del Re


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2012)

real-rube
milan-Barca

scontato come la morte.

Noi non vinciamo siamo scarsi oltretutto noi contro il barca non vinciamo dal 2004 

Il real contro la rube negli ultimi 10 anni, ha sempre fatto pena


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Dicembre 2012)

E' domani il sorteggio?


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> E' domani il sorteggio?



Si dalle 11.30


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Che Dio e tutte le altre divinità ci assistano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Dicembre 2012)

Semplice: 2/6 possiamo giocarcela e 4/6 usciamo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Celtic-rube finita al 99,99% per psg
Valencia-psg. 95% per psg
Real-manchester. 80% united
Shaktar-Borussia. 90% borussia 
Prime 4 partite direi già quasi chiuse già all'andata,credo di non aver mai visto un ottavo cosi gia finito


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Celtic-rube finita al 99,99% per psg
> Valencia-psg. 95% per psg
> Real-manchester. 80% united
> Shaktar-Borussia. 90% borussia
> Prime 4 partite direi già quasi chiuse già all'andata,credo di non aver mai visto un ottavo cosi gia finito



Abbassa la quota UTD.Il Real può benissimo vincere in UK.


----------



## prd7 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Celtic-rube finita al 99,99% per psg
> Valencia-psg. 95% per psg
> Real-manchester. 80% united
> Shaktar-Borussia. 90% borussia
> Prime 4 partite direi già quasi chiuse già all'andata,credo di non aver mai visto un ottavo cosi gia finito



No dai.
sulle ultime due non concordo assolutamente.
Real-Manchester 60% united 40% real
Shaktar Borussia 65%borussia 35% shaktar


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sto real è poca roba dai... alla fine non è che abbiano creato chissa cosa.

Lo united giocherà in difesa e catenaccio e le sue ripartenze sono micidiali.

Il real a meno che una magia di ronaldo, credo che sono fuori.

Per shaktar borussia...Bah il borussia in casa vince tranquillamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Conte, non ti fermerà il Bayern, non ti fermerà il Barça ma ti fermerà Splendidi...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Conte, non ti fermerà il Bayern, non ti fermerà il Barça ma ti fermerà Splendidi...



Grazie splediidi ci hai salvati tutti, la supergufata 

Ora possiamo dormire tranquilli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Grazie splediidi ci hai salvati tutti, la supergufata
> 
> Ora possiamo dormire tranquilli


Andrò a ritirare a Vinovo


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2013)

100 euro dovete giocare come facevo io e alla fine ho interrotto l'imbattibilità della giuve


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2013)

Non vorrei dire però nella stagione 2002-2003 arrivammo terzi in serie A con 61 punti, precisamente con 18 vittorie, 7 pareggi e 9 sconfitte. Ad oggi abbiamo 44 punti con 13 vittorie, 5 pareggi e 7 sconfitte e in Champions abbiamo battuto 2-0 all'andato il Barcellona... ah la Juve quell'anno vinse lo scudetto e arrivò in fondo in CL


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2013)

ragazzi ricordo che pure l'anno scorso c'erano dei numeri che dicevano che dovevamo arrivare in Finale di Champions e abbiamo visto tutti comè andata


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ragazzi ricordo che pure l'anno scorso c'erano dei numeri che dicevano che dovevamo arrivare in Finale di Champions e abbiamo visto tutti comè andata



C'è troppa un esaltazione colletiva, troppo positivisimo.. e per questo che prenderemo una decable tipo 4/5 aa 0 al ritorno. Seriamente ma come si fa a pensare di vincere la cl? Persino quel Berlusconi si è esaltato.... a settembre parlavamo di serie B ora di CL?
Maddai su. Se non portiamo i piedi per terra, faremo un finale di stagione didastroso. CALMA


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Febbraio 2013)

Non so se a qualcuno può interessare, però mi sono iscritto all'estrazione dei biglietti di categoria 4 per la finale.


----------



## CesareGianniFrancoPaolo (23 Febbraio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Non so se a qualcuno può interessare, però mi sono iscritto all'estrazione dei biglietti di categoria 4 per la finale.




Speriamo non porti s...a!


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2013)

C'è da dire che questa Champions se vedesse eliminato il Barca aprirebbe scenari importanti, di qui alla fine se la potrebbero giocare veramente tutte. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Febbraio 2013)

la vittoria della champions è pura utopia...certo è che se dovessero uscire barcellona e real la cosa si farebbe molto interessante...a quel punto di squadre nettamente superiori ci sarebbero solo bayern e united..con le altre ce la giochiamo apertamente...peccato non poter disporre di balotelli!sarebbe potuto essere importantissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Le mie favorite nell'ordine sono

1) Bayern Monaco
2) Juventus
3) BVB 
4) Barcelona
5) Man United (o Real)
6) PSG
7) Porto (o Malaga)
8) Schalke 04 (o Galatasaray)


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Signori e signore 
Real, Borussia , bayern monaco, Psg, porto, shalke e rube ai quarti

Strano a dirlo ma l'unica partita che è in bilico è Barcellona-Milan

Il real vincerà la CL per le chippe che ha. Ma onestamente il real è battibilissimo

Da notare che le inglesi sono già tutte fuori. Credo che non sia mai sucesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Dai Platini vogliamo un altro regalo su

Juventus-Porto/Malaga

Juventus -Galatasaray

juventus-Psg se proprio vogliamo essere cattivi


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;145038 ha scritto:


> Dai Platini vogliamo un altro regalo su
> 
> Juventus-Porto/Malaga
> 
> ...



Beh no, non credo che platini metta gia psg e rube le sue creauture ora.

Juve-galacoso
psg-porto

oppure

Juve-porto
psg.galacoso

psg e rube in semifinale e li sarà il fato a decidere in ogni caso le sue creature vanno in semifinale...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Real Madrid
Borussia
Bayern Monaco
Barca 

alle semifinale.. l'unico dubbio è il barca senza Messi

Mai delle semfinali cosi scontate...certo ci arrivano le squadre più forti dai.. chi vince la CL. Lo avrà fatto meritamente..


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Aprile 2013)

*Champions League *

Bayern Monaco-Barcellona
Borussia Dortmund-Real Madrid​


----------

